# Brass Quintet in F minor



## Paul T McGraw (Jan 19, 2017)

I write in a tonal romantic style, that sometimes verges towards classic film music (Korngold, Williams, Horner, et. al.) I am linking below my piece Brass Quintet in F minor. It is in three movements, the last of which is a Fugue.


----------

